# Lever upgrade



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all,

Looking to upgrade from a Gaggia Classic, I have looked at various HX and DB options (dual boilers being a little out of my price range) however I have little knowledge of lever machines.

They look brilliant! The thing that bothers me about the gaggia is the lack of steam power when making multiple drinks. So I would be looking for a good looking lever machine with a big enough boiler to make 2/3/4 milk based drinks without having to wait half an hour for the boiler to sort it's self out!

Any recommendations for a used machine around £250-£300?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It would appear you have just missed the ponte vecho in the sales thread , as someone has just offered asking price for it .

In that price range Id be looking for a hx pump machine to match your needs , even them your probably £50-£100 shy of where you need to be in budget .

Cherubs eric have recently gone for £350-400 ish

The La Pav will start to overheat at 3-4 shots and will need cooling down .

The Gaggia achille would cost you more than your budget also, I've no experience of how that machine will fair with a back to back row of drinks .

Other than that I'd say man up and buy my L1 in the sales thread







...

Coffeechap will be able to offer you some real life experience on the above , as my post is base on anecdotal conversations with him and others .

DB btw are well out of that budget unless you get a gem from gumtree etc .


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/restaurant-catering-equipment/espresso-coffee-machine/1084968536 Was £400 last month might be worth a haggle.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reneka-Magrini-Viva-S-1-group-espresso-machine-/171534682581?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item27f04389d5 If you would consider a fixer upper. You would need to research availability of parts needed first..... there must be a catch as the seller is coffee machine centric.

I couldn't tell you anything about either for certain but others here might help. I believe the gumtree one maybe a fracino cherub contrary to the description.

Anyway just kinda thinking aloud here and trying to satisfy the budget ..........ask the others about their true value.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The first one , isn't it a bambino ?


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

In your experience guys what is the steaming capabilities on the common, more popular lever machines? Up to the job? Or a bit lacklustre?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The steaming power of the lever machines depends on the machine, within your budget I would look at a la Pavoni peofessional, bigger Boiler than europiccola, plenty of steam power back to back shots acheivable with care.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I owned a Pavoni Europiccola for 4 years and despite what others will tell you here, it cannot make decent espresso reliably. On the other hand, you can get away with more or less anything in a milk drink. Here the Europiccola shines. Its steaming capacity in brilliant for the relatively low cost of the machine. To be honest though, I wouldn't recommend it. You'll only be upgrading in a few months time. Have a serious look at the second hand Francini. Utterly brilliant for the money.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

> The first one , isn't it a bambino ?


Could be, I am still learning







. The similarities in looks are too fine for me to know yet and I haven't found any colour pics showing all angles. It does have that big ol' shiny ....tank fill cover?

My worry about this one is that on second lookthe guage seems to just be a single ..... I thought it should be a double for brew and steam.

Anyway I messaged to find out what the manufacturers plate says.... either model name or number.... It might be too far south too.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Like the look of the La Pav Pro, been looking on YouTube and the steam power and waiting time etc seem much quicker than the classic. Suppose it would be rude not to give one a try at some point!


----------

